# How do you imagine the foreros?



## Learning

Hello! Here in the forum everybody know each other, but we don't know how we are phisically. Why not describe how do you imagine any of the foreros, (without meaning to offend, of course)?. We would have a great time LOL  
(correct my mistakes)
Hola! Aquí en el foro todos nos conocemos, pero no sabemos cómo somos físicamente. Por qué no describimos cómo nos imaginamos a algún otro forero (sin ofender, por supuesto)?. Nos lo pasaríamos bien jejejej
Saludos y gracias


----------



## ling0127

Hi! 

I think that's a great idea!  Well, for those who've been in the forum for quite some time now, that is...Just joined the forum, and can't pretty share much of how i imagine each and everyone, at this time... 

Why not start? I'm sure everybody would love it...Let's all have FUN! FUN! FUN!


----------



## Learning

I don't mind being described, so if anyone wants to... Without offending of course
 
But I want people to describe other foreros as well.. 
Saludoss


----------



## Silvia

Let me think... ok, this is just meant to express my personal opinion, right?







Badger






Cuchufléte






 Focalist

And one pic for DDT


----------



## Lancel0t

Yes, that is a great idea. But would it be better if we would know the specific age of the foreros so that we could give out a better descriptions?


----------



## jacinta

I think it would be more fun to use our imaginations as far as guessing ages, don't you think?  Some of us have given lots of clues in our posts so let's see who's been paying attention to details.  
I also think I could describe a person's personality but, appearance?  Boy, that's a real shot in the dark.  I'm game, though!  Anyone want to start this off?


----------



## Edwin

jacinta said:
			
		

> Anyone want to start this off?




Well, first of all: All the women are young, sexy  and beautiful.  I don't fantasize about the men-- so about them I cannot say


----------



## belén

Silvia, you are great!!! 
This is so funny...
And exactly as I had it in my mind as well...


----------



## Alfry

Edwin said:
			
		

> Well, first of all: All the women are young, sexy and beautiful. I don't fantasize about the men-- so about them I cannot say


Why not?
It can be a funny exercise.

we always claim that we do not understand women. what's better that being in their shoes?

one of my greatest doubts is:
when a woman says a man is handsome, what does she look at?

what make a man handsome or charming?

an engaging smile? 
a piercing glance?
none of them? or both of them?
are there any rules?


----------



## belén

alfry said:
			
		

> Why not?
> It can be a funny exercise.
> 
> we always claim that we do not understand women. what's better that being in their shoes?
> 
> one of my greatest doubts is:
> when a woman says a man is handsome, what does she look at?
> 
> what make a man handsome or charming?
> 
> an engaging smile?
> a piercing glance?
> none of them? or both of them?
> are there any rules?



What conquers me is a healthy, charming, pure glance.. and that he makes me laugh.


----------



## Tormenta

Or...............we could all post our photos here


----------



## Artrella

I like to imagine all the foreros, I don't like the idea of posting our pictures or playing with images that maybe can hurt somebody's feelings.
Sorry, I don't mean to hurt anyone. It's just my opinion.


----------



## Silvia

belen said:
			
		

> Silvia, you are great!!!
> This is so funny...
> And exactly as I had it in my mind as well...


 I'm glad to know we think alike 

Anyway, I think it'd be funny to get to know what people think you (I) look like


----------



## lauranazario

To me, this is DDT...


----------



## Leopold

rea said:
			
		

> Ich bin in Schweiz Geboren, Buchs und Ich gehe immer Italienisch Lernen im Urlaub. Das letzte Jahr war in Otranto in Apulien. es ist ein sehr schöner Stadt von Meer. Die Professoren sind phantastisch. Die Schuleerlaubte mich, die italienische Kultur zu lernen. Wer war in Italien im Urlaub? Wo? Du besuchtest eine Sprachenschule. Wie ist es?
> Rea


 Hello again rea. Please stop posting once and again your message. We've seen it. I, personally, don't speak German, so I can't understand it. Try posting it in the proper forum (German, or Italian if you can translate it, or ask someone to translate it in a language appropiate to the forum you're posting it in).

 Thank you.

 L.


----------



## badger

Hi Silvia.

You’re definitely right in one respect in your depiction of me, and that is that
I really enjoy my numerous cups of tea every day.

The person in the photo is of course Barry Fitzgerald, and I’m flattered that 
you chose such a great Irish actor.

He was, and still is a favourite of mine.

The film that comes to mind when I think of him is “The Quiet Man”,   Which 
starred John Wayne and our own Maureen O’Hara.    

Barry played the matchmaker, if memory serves me right.

Anyone interested can find out more about him here>> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Fitzgerald.


As to my opinion of the other foreros, I would *sort of* agree with edwin
I see all the ladies as kind, generous and beautiful, more than that I’m not 
prepared to say at the moment.  


Badg.


----------



## Focalist

lauranazario said:
			
		

> To me, this is DDT...


Not this then...? 

F


----------



## Edwin

badger said:
			
		

> The film that comes to mind when I think of him is “The Quiet Man”,   Which starred John Wayne and our own Maureen O’Hara.
> 
> Barry played the matchmaker, if memory serves me right.



Yes, Barry was the matchmaker.  (And given to drinking stuff much stronger than tea.  )  Generally I am not that much of a John Wayne fan, but ''The Quiet Man'' is my favorite movie.  I have watched it many times on TV here. It is rerun frequently.

I have heard some Irish people speak disparagingly of him, saying that he gave an unflattering image of the Irishman. I guess you don't agree.


----------



## jacinta

Focalist said:
			
		

> Not this then...?
> 
> F




Focalist, that's so great!!!  Where did you find this or how did you do it??!


----------



## Focalist

jacinta said:
			
		

> Focalist, that's so great!!!  Where did you find this or how did you do it??!


It's just a matter of looking for (and with luck finding!) some suitable images then cobbling them together (cut-and-paste), as in http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=74490#post74490.

My uploading quota is all used up now, though. Do you know (or, through you, does Mr Mike know) if it is possible to delete earlier uploads without losing the posts themselves?

F


----------



## lauranazario

Focalist said:
			
		

> Not this then...?
> 
> F



Well I'll be darned... our Focalist is a "scholar" AND and artist!!!! 

Now I MUST embark on a quest to find an image for you!!! 
Saludos,
LN


----------



## Oddpod11

I've been reading along for a couple days and I'd have to say that I picture Focalist as a young goofy guy making all the ladies laugh.


----------



## jacinta

Focalist said:
			
		

> It's just a matter of looking for (and with luck finding!) some suitable images then cobbling them together (cut-and-paste), as in http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=74490#post74490.
> 
> My uploading quota is all used up now, though. Do you know (or, through you, does Mr Mike know) if it is possible to delete earlier uploads without losing the posts themselves?
> 
> F




Our Mr. Mike is thoroughly enjoying his holidays and I haven't seen hide nor hair of him as of late.  This is a good question, though, and I have no idea.  We'll have to wait for him.  Why don't you send him a PM?  Looks like this thread alone will use a lot of images and others may find the same problem.


----------



## dave

Edwin said:
			
		

> Well, first of all: All the women are young, sexy  and beautiful.



Well, my first problem is that, apart from the obvious exceptions, I never know who is a boy and who is a girl! Therefore I think I would be certain to embarrass either myself or others if I were to tell you how I picture you all   

Without knowing either the age or gender of most of you, my active imagination has created some pretty interesting images! Perhaps best not to share though ...


----------



## Silvia

Dave, what do you think I am? hint hint!


----------



## Silvia

Focalist said:
			
		

> My uploading quota is all used up now, though. Do you know (or, through you, does Mr Mike know) if it is possible to delete earlier uploads without losing the posts themselves?


 I'm not sure if you're referring to the error message you get when the image is too big and it won't upload... but if you want to delete your previous uploads, follow these steps:

- go to user control panel
- on the left menu you'll find "attachments", just click on it
- now you can select the pictures you want to delete

Dopo ti mando la parcella


----------



## Silvia

badger said:
			
		

> Hi Silvia.
> 
> You’re definitely right in one respect in your depiction of me, and that is that
> I really enjoy my numerous cups of tea every day.
> 
> The person in the photo is of course Barry Fitzgerald, and I’m flattered that
> you chose such a great Irish actor.
> 
> He was, and still is a favourite of mine.
> 
> The film that comes to mind when I think of him is “The Quiet Man”,   Which
> starred John Wayne and our own Maureen O’Hara.
> 
> Barry played the matchmaker, if memory serves me right.
> 
> Anyone interested can find out more about him here>> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Fitzgerald.
> 
> 
> As to my opinion of the other foreros, I would *sort of* agree with edwin
> I see all the ladies as kind, generous and beautiful, more than that I’m not
> prepared to say at the moment.
> 
> 
> Badg.



I'm so glad you appreciated! Now I'll have to watch that movie!!!

It's silly though that men are so scared when it comes to express their opinion, I mean, we're not going to eat you are we


----------



## Focalist

Oddpod11 said:
			
		

> I've been reading along for a couple days and I'd have to say that I picture Focalist as a young goofy guy making all the ladies laugh.


Oddpod, I shall have words to say to PennState. I distinctly remember telling them that they were to remove that picture from their records and NEVER to use it again: I've got new glasses now which give me a totally different appearance...

F


----------



## dave

silviap said:
			
		

> Dave, what do you think I am? hint hint!



Well, with a name like that I certainly don't picture you as a big hairy bloke!


----------



## lauranazario

Focalist said:
			
		

> Oddpod, I shall have words to say to PennState. I distinctly remember telling them that they were to remove that picture from their records and NEVER to use it again: I've got new glasses now which give me a totally different appearance...
> 
> F



Ah, Focalist... what strong arms you have! You must have been quite the gymnast back at Penn State. 

LN


----------



## Sharon

Silviap said:
			
		

> Dave, what do you think I am? hint hint!





			
				Dave said:
			
		

> Well, with a name like that I certainly don't picture you as a big hairy bloke!


   *HEE, HEE, HEE, HEE, HA, HA, HA... I DO !!*  ​

Sorry, Silviap...it was just too good to resist !! 

Sharon.


----------



## Artrella

THIS IS HOW I IMAGINE SHARON!!!

SS SS SS SS SS SS​


----------



## cuchuflete

Well Silvia, I admire your botanical knowledge.  Those certainly do look like hemerocalis to me!  However...I am much thinner than the gent in the foto, I have bigotes, my face is not round, but elongated, and the beard is more closely trimmed.
Otherwise, it's not a bad likeness!

I'll post a picture one of these days, when I get caught up with the mail that accumulated during my prolonged sabbatical.

Un abbraccio,
Cuchiu


----------



## Benjy

chiscorin said:
			
		

> Sorry, i need your help
> Only I need to translate a phrase , enlish to spanish
> Can anybody help me?
> the phrase is " I don't wannt a be krippled kracked"    "ground to dust and ash"
> thank you



i dont speak spanish BUT there is a whole bunch of people here willing to help


----------



## ITA

No se como serán los demás foreros pero aquí les mando algunas fotos mias,besos ITA.  

cuando llega la noche


----------



## ITA

y este es cuando me enojo,ITA.


----------



## Silvia

I forgot to say what I imagine Lauranazario looks like 

I imagine her looking like Coco Hernandez in "Fame", that is the actress Erica Gimpel


----------



## ~PiCHi~

silviap said:
			
		

> I forgot to say what I imagine Lauranazario looks like
> 
> I imagine her looking like Coco Hernandez in "Fame", that is the actress Erica Gimpel


 
I imagine her like Montserrart Ontiveros


----------



## lauranazario

silviap said:
			
		

> I forgot to say what I imagine Lauranazario looks like
> 
> I imagine her looking like Coco Hernandez in "Fame", that is the actress Erica Gimpel



HAHAHAHAHA... both you, silviap and Pichi are sooooooo way off the mark! 
And that's all I'm saying. No more clues.   

LN


----------



## Silvia

I have too much imagination at times


----------



## VenusEnvy

These images give me the same feelings as I associate my fellow foreros. Artrella is first. Then, on the bottom is as follows: Badger, Cuchuflete, and Laura. Enjoy!


----------



## Lancel0t

lauranazario said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHA... both you, silviap and Pichi are sooooooo way off the mark!
> And that's all I'm saying. No more clues.
> 
> LN



It is really hard to imagine someone that doesn't give enough clue, so Ms Laura (one of our dear mods) would you be kind enough to post your picture on the other thread just like the other users/mods did so that we don't have to keep on guessing on how you look like?  I hope you will.


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> These images give me the same feelings as I associate my fellow foreros. Artrella is first. Then, on the bottom is as follows: Badger, Cuchuflete, and Laura. Enjoy!





Venus!!! HA HA HA !!! You are funny, girl!!! Why Badger like that???


----------



## VenusEnvy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Venus!!! HA HA HA !!! You are funny, girl!!! Why Badger like that???



I dunno. I thought that of everyone, he'd be the most likely to do it. he he he


----------



## lauranazario

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> It is really hard to imagine someone that doesn't give enough clue, so Ms Laura (one of our dear mods) would you be kind enough to post your picture on the other thread just like the other users/mods did so that we don't have to keep on guessing on how you look like?  I hope you will.



There is a clause under my contract as a former Miss Universe contestant that prevents me from publicly disseminating my image or likeness without an explicit licensing agreement.

And if you believe that... you will believe _anything_, my friend! 
Un abrazo,
LN


----------



## lauranazario

Oh Venus.... a teacher? MOI?
That is just so cute... and so funny! 

LN


----------



## badger

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> These images give me the same feelings as I associate my fellow foreros. Artrella is first. Then, on the bottom is as follows: Badger, Cuchuflete, and Laura. Enjoy!



Hi Venus.

I *have* been called an A*** H*** on many occasions ha ha ha .

A pretty good description.  

badger.


----------



## ITA

Arti con la fuerza, la garra y la seducción de una leona.


----------



## lauranazario

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> It is really hard to imagine someone that doesn't give enough clue, so Ms Laura (one of our dear mods) would you be kind enough to post your picture on the other thread just like the other users/mods did so that we don't have to keep on guessing on how you look like?  I hope you will.



Okay, Lancelot, I give in... I'm doing this ONLY because you asked in a nice way --PLUS you are a gentleman. 

This is LauraN working the WR forums....


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Okay, Lancelot, I give in... I'm doing this ONLY because you asked in a nice way --PLUS you are a gentleman.
> 
> This is LauraN working the WR forums....



Lancel0t...she keeps the good chocolate behind the stack of books.

Cuchu


----------



## el alabamiano

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Okay, Lancelot, I give in... I'm doing this ONLY because you asked in a nice way --PLUS you are a gentleman.
> 
> This is LauraN working the WR forums....


Te quedaba bien el bigote. ¿Por qué te lo quitaste?


----------



## lauranazario

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> Te quedaba bien el bigote. ¿Por qué te lo quitaste?


Muy graciosito... se lo regalé a otro Forero... está pegado a unos espejuelos "de mentira". Tienes que ver el otro hilo... el que tiene las fotos. Verás que Focalist fue quien inició la moda del bigote postizo.


----------



## alc112

Así es como imagino a LN:







¿cuándo postearas una foto tuya?

Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

¿Puede ser el muy famoso DDT?


----------



## pinkpanter

Así imagino yo a Art, Calzetín y Cuchu respectivamente 

Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Así imagino yo a Art, Calzetín y Cuchu respectivamente
> 
> Saludos


Gracias Panterita...por haberme convertido en palmípedo como La Be!

y te imagino más o menos así...


----------



## pinkpanter

Jeje, yo te escogi ese dibujito sobre todo por el sombrerito de sabio 

Que gracioso el dibujito! pues me gusta mucho el rosa y las manzanas aunque esos calcetines verdes ya menos jeje 

Un abrazo


----------



## Artrella

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Así imagino yo a Art, Calzetín y Cuchu respectivamente
> 
> Saludos





Ahhh Pink!!! I am beauuuutiful!!! (well... there, right?) This is you according to my imagination... Pink (blonde) and friends...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Look at this!! This image shows the foreros in certain threads....


----------



## Artrella

Vic_us​





GarryKnight 





 Like an Angel​

 EVAVIGIL


----------



## pinkpanter

Hi Art, Thanks!  I wish I were so sexy hehe

This is how I imagine Lauranazario

By the way Art, we imagine Evagirl the same way!


----------



## ITA

Cuchu

Badger(un duendecito irlandés)

[IMG]Pinkpanther

Arti.

bueno luego de una ardua lucha con mi compu pude bajar estas imágenes para ustedes   
Desde Bs As ITA.


----------



## pinkpanter

Que cariñosa me imaginas...

Gracias

Sobre el dibu de Cuchu, es demasiado bueno para ser representado por el capitan hook y sobre el de Art, seguro que estaria mas agusto abrazando a sus pancitas suavecitas


----------



## pinkpanter

A Alc nos lo imaginamos igual por cierto!


----------



## Artrella

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Que cariñosa me imaginas...
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Sobre el dibu de Cuchu, es demasiado bueno para ser representado por el capitan hook y sobre el de Art, seguro que estaria mas agusto abrazando a sus pancitas suavecitas




Pink!! Estás en lo cierto!!! Las pancis son muuuuucho más lindas!!


----------



## calzetin

Gracias pinkpanter!

La verdad, que he salido muy guapo 

Yo te imagino así, como una linda gatita (después de todo las panteritas son gatitos, no?)


----------



## calzetin

Y estos son Belén y Cuchu


----------



## pinkpanter

¡Qué bien que estés de vuelta calzetín!

Me encanta la gatita ¡¡Gracias!! Me encantan los gatitos además 

Un super abrazo de bienvenida,


----------



## alc112

ITA said:
			
		

> Cuchu
> 
> Badger(un duendecito irlandés)
> 
> [IMG]Pinkpanther
> 
> Arti.
> 
> bueno luego de una ardua lucha con mi compu pude bajar estas imágenes para ustedes
> Desde Bs As ITA.


 
Dejame decirte que no me pegaste en nada


----------

